# Knife Films



## satans.barber (Jan 30, 2004)

I was trying to think of films where a knife (not a sword, that's too easy!) plays a prominent part, i.e. it's integral to the story or helps define one of the main characters.

See what you can add to this list:

* Crocodile Dundee (Mick Dundee's Aussie Bowie)
* The Hunted (Benecio and Tommy both use knives)
* Rambo I-III (John Rambo's survival knife)
* Young Guns I-II (Chavez' various knives)
* Big Trouble In Little China (Jack's boot knife)
* Kill Bill Vol I (The Bride's fighting knife)

...

Ian.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 30, 2004)

Some minor ones
Scarface (ok, not as defining as the chain saw scene...now the leg, ah?)
Dirty Harry (the original)
Under Siege


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 30, 2004)

Saving Private Ryan - The slow motion stabbing scene - which facillitated many knife grappling scenarios in my training.  I've watched it twice and everytime it gives me shivers...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2004)

Exposure


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 1, 2004)

The Iron Maiden (it's the Jim Bowie story).


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 1, 2004)

"Young Frankenstein", where Gene Wilder stabs himself in the leg with a scalpel.

Okay.  Bad example.


Sorry.






Steve


----------



## Zepp (Feb 1, 2004)

_Scream._ 

The first one.  I never bothered to watch any of the lousy sequels.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 1, 2004)

Man, that Under Siege knife fight was the stupidest thing ever caught on film.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 1, 2004)

1.  Cobra-with Stallone...the knife the bad guy used was specifically created for the movie.

2. The Crow...Brandon Lee killed the guy with his own knives.

3. The Magnificent Seven...the guy has a switchblade that he draws and throws faster than the other guy can draw his gun.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 2, 2004)

The two movies with Antonio Banderas...one was "Once Upon a Time in Mexico"...the other, "Desparado".

In these, you throw a small little knife and it drops people instantly.  

Worth watching for Salma Hayek, though.  


Regards,



Steve


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 2, 2004)

> Young Frankenstein", where Gene Wilder stabs himself in the leg with a scalpel.



Steve; refer to the quote from Zorro..."the pointy end goes in the other guy..."


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *The Iron Maiden (it's the Jim Bowie story). *


I meant  "The Iron Mistress".
Man, getting senile is... uh, what was I talking about?


----------



## MisterMike (Feb 9, 2004)

The Hunted - Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## blade_cs (Feb 18, 2004)

Jet Li in *Kiss of the Dragon* when he was fighting the masked French policemen.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 18, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Steve; refer to the quote from Zorro..."the pointy end goes in the other guy..."



The Coriscan Brothers...Cheech talking about his sword, "I once stuck it in the dirt and broke the tip off"

The girl he was talking too though he was talking about his "tallywacker"

funny stuff.


----------

